# Very small stallions



## auledasacres (May 24, 2007)

Finally got around to bathing and clipping up our little Sarge. Sarge is out of Sweet Dreams Fame and Fortune and a appaloosa mare, Reh's Crystal Blue(29 1/2). We thought he would be solid but he is starting to get mottling around the mouth and eyes and has white and black dots on his rump and back. With a new hoove trimming he measures in at 25 1/2 inches as a 2 year old. Would love to see your tiny ones under 28 inches that are not dwarfs.

Traci and Family


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 24, 2007)

Oh he is beautiful!! Tiny too. My guy is 30"tall so I don't qualify and I look forward to seeing all the other little guys.


----------



## Relic (May 24, 2007)

He's very nice...here's our shortest stallion 27.50" at 5 years old. l love him to death just wish he had a tad smaller head on him....l do believe he's on the hit list for gelding this fall yahooo. :bgrin


----------



## drk (May 24, 2007)

I have three small stallions but the smallest of the three are:

*27" LTD's MAGIC MANS TOP TICKET*






*28" FREELANDS FIESTAS IMPERIAL STORM*


----------



## hrselvr728 (May 24, 2007)

Here's my little guy. He's never been officially measured (we don't show..yet), but from what I've measured he's around 28" or less. This is him last month shedding out so he's still a bit scruffy and overweight from the winter. He turns 2 yrs. tomorrow so I will have to take more pics of him.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 24, 2007)

Here is our smallest stallion

Triple K Boogies Bow Tie

he is 28" Smutty Buckskin and we love this little guy waiting now for his first 3 foals for us to be born in July and Sepember






in his winter woolies


----------



## ponyboi09 (May 24, 2007)

Stormy is 28" and my pride and joy. I also have a mare, Petite, who is 27", and another mare, Groovie, that is 28".

Stormy
















Petite( i dont have any clipped pics of her)











Groovie











Will


----------



## CheyAut (May 24, 2007)

This is my 3 y/o stallion, Tracker, who is between 27.5 and 28"


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 24, 2007)

They are all gorgeous!! WOW!!


----------



## VernB (May 24, 2007)

This is my smallest stallion.He is 26.5" and has a tiny head. I can't wait to groom him up this year to get better pics. Were expecting his first foal in July.


----------



## Leeana (May 24, 2007)

Here is our smallest stallion. He is 28.5'' at 4 years old.

His name is *Impressive Lights*. He is a chub in these pics bc he was only being used as a breeding stallion during them, he has trimmed and tucked since though. He is double bred top, bottom. Line Bred Zee Jays Buccarudy. Here is Pressy


----------



## maplegum (May 24, 2007)

VernB said:


> This is my smallest stallion.He is 26.5" and has a tiny head. I can't wait to groom him up this year to get better pics. Were expecting his first foal in July.


I LOVE that second photo of him. :bgrin Look at his hair-do. I love the more natural photos over the 'set up' pictures. Photos like that have a real charm about them. He's so cute!!! He looks like he has a real personality about him too...



:


----------



## auledasacres (May 24, 2007)

Thank you all. What terrific looking mini, mini's! I just worry about them actually breeding the mares. I have a few mares that are 28-29 inches that are not related to him but some of the others are 31-32. Will he be able to reach???

Thanks again

Traci and Family


----------



## Charlotte (May 24, 2007)

I'm impressed! :new_shocked: What beautiful LITTLE stallions!

Here's our little one...Lucky 17 Cowboy, 25 1/2". He's 8 years old (I think)















Cowboy breeds mares up to 29" 'on the ground', but we have a breeding deck for taller mares. I have noticed that stretching to breed taller mares can put a strain (hyperextend) the stifles of stallions unless the mares 'get down' for the stallion.

Our 'big' stallion is 29 1/2", Star Skipper.





I hope more little guys are posted here...Love seeing them!



:

Charlotte


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 24, 2007)

This guy isn't mine, but I'm assuming it is okay to post him as I'm an agent for his seller on the LB Saleboard and through AMHA and AMHR?

Here is Harrelsons Mr Bond GGs Troubles, a 2005 stallion measuring only 26.25" tall. Excuse the winter hair still on his head and belly.



: Troubles' dam was under 27" herself at maturity, and certainly was no dwarf.


----------



## Devon (May 24, 2007)

Littlefoots Lakota King

hes owned by "lilfoot" I clipped him this march hes so blanaced and proportioned for a little guy and he jumps the moon



hes got the nicest little head and neck



hes 27.75" too bad hes for sale



lol itll be sad when he goes hes so cute and gentle and i just love how proportioned he is


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (May 25, 2007)

Here is my baby boy, i'll have an official measurement on him in a couple days at our first show but I measured him a few months ago at 24" as a yearling, he is tiny! Just how I like them! Reflections Ultimate Cowboy CBY! Just had a professional photoshoot but I wont have those pics for another week or so :bgrin


----------



## hairicane (May 25, 2007)

Lovely little guys all of them!!! Vern I just love your little appy stud. What a pretty head and expression he has! My smallest guy is a little over 28" and I just took new pix and posted under appy stallions so wont bother to put him on here. But he is McCoy and we love him!


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2007)

Here is our smallest, 25.5" Little America's Too Incredible.






Here is his sire, 26" Little America Silver Tornado.


----------



## Gizzmoe (May 25, 2007)

Leeana said:


> Here is our smallest stallion. He is 28.5'' at 4 years old.
> 
> His name is *Impressive Lights*. He is a chub in these pics bc he was only being used as a breeding stallion during them, he has trimmed and tucked since though. He is double bred top, bottom. Line Bred Zee Jays Buccarudy. Here is Pressy


Reminds me of a well bred performance quarter horse. Really nice little guy for being being a tiny and stocky.


----------



## HJF (May 25, 2007)

Here's our little guy. He's a yearling, but only 25" and hasn't grown even an inch over winter. His name is Ten Ls Spirits Rowdy Cowboy. Son of Ten Ls Echos Captive Spirit who is by Buck Echo. So he's got a lot of little horses in his bloodlines. He's still quite fat, but getting in better shape. He really only started his formal conditioning a few weeks ago. This picture was taken at his second show. Despite the fact that the yearling classes he's been in were only divided 30" and under, he still won his class twice without even standing still for a couple seconds! lol.







This winter picture shows his head better...you can tell who he's by from this picture I think


----------



## Nigel (May 25, 2007)

Relic said:


> He's very nice...here's our shortest stallion 27.50" at 5 years old. l love him to death just wish he had a tad smaller head on him....l do believe he's on the hit list for gelding this fall yahooo. :bgrin



WOW! he is NICE! everything about him is just...PERFECT!


----------



## dali1111 (May 26, 2007)

> He's very nice...here's our shortest stallion 27.50" at 5 years old. l love him to death just wish he had a tad smaller head on him....l do believe he's on the hit list for gelding this fall yahooo.


Goodness Dawn he will be the one to beat for sure. I've never seen him in real life but I always drool over his pictures.


----------



## joylee123 (May 27, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Here's a picture of my little 26.5" stallion. Huffmans Classic Little Dude. A dude with a 'tude



: [/SIZE] :bgrin

[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## TripleDstables (Feb 1, 2008)

This is my 28" stallion Libertys Fine Moon.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 1, 2008)

Our Silver Bay appy stud Little americas silver keepsake. we are going to bred him this year to some mares.

Keepsake is 27 inches tall at almost 3 yrs old






our perlino pinto stud. Velvet Farms Kiowas Dusty Special 29.75 inches




Running in the pasture photo.

Echo our 30.75 inch bay and white pinto stud




.


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Feb 1, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> This is my 3 y/o stallion, Tracker, who is between 27.5 and 28"


So many gorgeous stallions! But if I could take my pick it

would be this little guy right here!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow joylee! I've never seen Dude before, but he is awesome!

Three out of four of our stallions are under 30", but Al is the smallest. He's permanently registered at 28.5", but always showed 28" and under (I always measure tall!). Here he is at 12 years old:











We're expecting his first foal this year--it's been a long time coming! Great stallions everybody!


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW











I sure do like Little America's Too Incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is gorgeous







Tony said:


> Here is our smallest, 25.5" Little America's Too Incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Becky (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, since this topic has come back up, I'll post a pic of my new little guy, Encore Dublin Mudslide. Dublin is 2 this year and measures 27.50". He just arrived at my farm 2 weeks ago and he is a cutie! He's joining my show string for the year and hopefully breed a mare or two.


----------



## minimomNC (Feb 2, 2008)

This is our now 2 year old stallion, Ravenwood Mr Magnificent aka "Diego" He shows in 28 & under and measures about 27.5" And thinks he is all stallion now. He will be shown again this year in amateur and AOTE by my daughter.











We had only had him in training about 6 weeks when these pictures were taken. He hadn't been worked or had sweats on until then. He is by Little King Buckeroos I Stand Grand and out of Fallen Ash Scouts My One & Only, and L & D Scout daughter.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 2, 2008)

minimomNC said:


> This is our now 2 year old stallion, Ravenwood Mr Magnificent aka "Diego" He shows in 28 & under and measures about 27.5" And thinks he is all stallion now. He will be shown again this year in amateur and AOTE by my daughter.


Wow, gorgeous head and neck! Dont you just love these little guys?



I have a just under 30 inch gelding named Dallas, which I'm sure you've all seen around here on the picture forum



I love him to death


----------



## alongman (Feb 2, 2008)

Of the small stallions I've been involved with, here's my man. Z-Man - multi-AMHR National Champion and sire of AMHR National Champions. What's even better, his owner has allowed him to go out at the ripe old age of 11 and KICK BUTT against some of the young guys.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 2, 2008)

very nice studs


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Feb 2, 2008)

minimomNC said:


> This is our now 2 year old stallion, Ravenwood Mr Magnificent aka "Diego" He shows in 28 & under and measures about 27.5" And thinks he is all stallion now. He will be shown again this year in amateur and AOTE by my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Diego really is magnificent, Karen! His name fits him so well. Congrats on Samantha's 2 Top Tens with him at Worlds this year!! I must say out of all the ones you had he and Lovey were my favorites. Can't wait for the 2008 season to get rolling, it's going to be such a great year



I'm sure I will be seeing you at lots of shows, Good luck to you and Samatha with all of your horses!!


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 4, 2008)

Birchcrestminis said:


> CheyAut said:
> 
> 
> > This is my 3 y/o stallion, Tracker, who is between 27.5 and 28"
> ...


Aww, thank you so much!





He has 3 foals due this year, can't wait!





And I wanted to share some photos I took the other day of my 29" guy, Tucker





















Jessi


----------



## kayla221444 (Feb 4, 2008)

Heres my guy, he measures in at 27.25' and is 18 years old this year. TOP 10 28' & under stallion back in his day.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow Tucker seems like quite a character



I love his trot







CheyAut said:


> Birchcrestminis said:
> 
> 
> > CheyAut said:
> ...


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Feb 4, 2008)

Two pretty fancy boys you have there Brandi.

Tucker looks like he tries real hard to impress

the bigger horses.

Hope you'll post pictures of the foals when they

arrive!

Cathy


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh I wish Tucker was mine lol



I was just commenting on how fancy he is







Birchcrestminis said:


> Two pretty fancy boys you have there Brandi.
> 
> Tucker looks like he tries real hard to impress
> 
> ...


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh ya, I was reading too quick.






Any way - love them both!





Cathy


----------



## Tam VanderWerf (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's pictures of our two munchkins.

First is Amazing Grace Steal My Heart a/k/a Goober, who will be 2 years old on March 26th - all 26 inches of him! He was orphaned by his dam and spent the first 8 days of his life in ICU at UT in Knoxville. Then he lived in our bathroom at night, where he had to drink formula from his blue bowl every 2-4 hours. Spoiled? Nah!











Here's a baby picture, too:






Next is our herd sire, Alliance Star Wars a/k/a Bull, who is a huge 29.5". He has been trained to drive and will be shown in Country Pleasure.











This is a fun thread! I've enjoyed seeing everyone's little "kids"!


----------



## wpsellwood (Feb 7, 2008)

Hes only a yearling, but he is going to remain here to be used as a stallion. I dont expect him to mature out no more then 29-30 inches. He is currently 26 inches tall. I have to wait a long time to use him but I expect it will be worth the wait. He will be going out with Ed this year to show I cant wait.

Firewaters Calisto of Olympus


----------



## maranatha minis (Feb 7, 2008)

Maranatha's Tearin' Down The Walls 3 yo 29.75 in

My Webpage


----------



## Becky (Feb 7, 2008)

Brenda, I am so glad I do NOT have a 28" and under yearling stallion to show this year!


----------



## wpsellwood (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Becky you are toooo funny!!! Cant wait for show season its been to long!


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 10, 2008)

Brandi* said:


> Wow Tucker seems like quite a character
> 
> 
> 
> I love his trot


He sure is a character! LOL He's too funny, and VERY full of himself! He and my POA colt sure were having fun, but I put the POA away right after I took those photos. Even though I knew they were having fun playing, I was worried Tucker would get hurt. No big deal to him, he went off to play with my 32" guy, Chianti. Tucker is ALWAYS up to playing!





Jessi


----------

